# Fujitsu P55XTA51UB



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Anyone have any direct experience with this one or the 63"?

We just put two of them on demo and frankly, I am stunned and baffled. There are several issues that I can't seem to do anything with. I have calls in to Fujitsu and I hope they have answers, otherwise these won't cut the mustard...

First, there seems to be enourmous "activation noise" in the dark areas, up to about 20% stimulation, very bad at 10% that is reminiscent of the earliest PDPs. It is horrible. Looks like a salt and pepper mix. 

Second, the contouring in the dark areas is very bad. Nothing we have in any technology is as bad.

Third, the whites are compressed badly. A 90% stim results in nearly the same output as 100%. Out of the box the blacks are crushed, too. I can set the black level and brightness to get a nice gamma curve at less than 50%, but the noise and contouring are horendous. I can get the white crush out a bit with combinations of the signal and drive contrast controls, but it is still far from normal.

Gamut is good and colors are nicely adjustable, though I did not go far into that given the other issues.

Given the raves that some give the Fujitsus, I am surprised. I wonder if we are mising something or if we have defective sets, but the 63" is uncanny in how similar it is. I can see nothing in the menus that would allow any correction for these issues. If one end or the other was OK I would suspect a panel supply setup problem in production, but both ends are compressed, not offset in one direction.

I verified the problems with more than one signal generator (accupel and sencore) and sources (sony and LG DVDs, sat HD). and on multiple inputs (composite, component, and digital). Same thing on all. Measurements with Eye one and Spyder verify it as well.

Anyone have any experience with these sets and any ideas? So far, I am not only not impressed, but severly concerned...


----------

